# SRR Has 15 Rats Available 4 Adoption in SouthDakota New PICS



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

I have 15 rats available for adoption right now. I helped out a human society, they had been there for a very long time and where having trouble finding them homes. As of right now there a 2 females and 13 males all need there loving and forever home. They are all friendly and most are already coming up to the cage doors when i open them to say hello. They are all going to be great loving pets! If interested in adopting or have questions PM me or email at [email protected]. You can also check out our site http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html


Females Available For Adoption
This is Ann. She is a cute and friendly girl.








Baby she is still a little shy, but is coming around quickly.








*Both girls come up to the cage to greet me, and are very friendly.*
Males Available For Adoption 
~3 Males Brownie,Boots, and Bullet are brothers and need to be adopted out together, there approx 5 months old!
















*All 3 boys run to the doors when i walk in the room, and love to lick baby food of my fingers, very friendly.
~Stuart is a Black Hooded Male approx 3 months old! 








*Loves licking my hands and friendly.
~Squirt is a Light colored Male approx 2 months old








~Mighty is a Tan hooded Male approx 2 months old!








~Mac is a Light colored Male approx 4 month old










All the baby Males
Boo is 2 months old and is a light hooded!








~Cody is 2 months old and is Cap-Striped-Blazed!








~Ren is 2 months old light brown!








~Stimpy is 2 months old light brown!








~Winston is 2 months old beige hooded!








~Teddy is 2 months old Blazed/Tan!









*All the babies are friendly, they love to wrestle and play. wink


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

*Re: SRR Has Lots Of Ratties Looking For There Forever Home I*

Oh my, that's a lot of rats!
I hope you find homes for them all. =]


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: SRR Has Lots Of Ratties Looking For There Forever Home I*

SRR is now on PetFinder.com!!!  
All the ratties still need homes. Feel free to ask about transportation. 

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=SD37


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: SRR Has Lots Of Ratties Looking For There Forever Home I*

Let me talk to my husband. We live in Colorado, but might be willing to drive up to SD to get rats.

-Rozaylia


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: SRR Has Lots Of Ratties Looking For There Forever Home I*



Indigo_Paradox said:


> Let me talk to my husband. We live in Colorado, but might be willing to drive up to SD to get rats.
> 
> -Rozaylia


That would be wonderful!! I might be able to meet you somewhere also.
These ratties really are in need of there forever homes and are cute and friendly, just let me know.


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: SRR Has 15 Rats Available 4 Adoption in South Dakota!*

Took a few new pictures of my rescues!! Enjoy! :BlueDumboSmile:









































All ratties are available for Adoption!!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: SRR Has 15 Rats Available 4 Adoption in SouthDakota New*

I don't suppose you're planning a trip to Minneapolis any time in the near future? ^^;


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: SRR Has 15 Rats Available 4 Adoption in SouthDakota New*

Hmmm well for the right home im sure we could make a trip out your way. 
I do have another person in MN that is interested in a few ratties also, so that would be wonderful.
Maybe we could meet half way or so.  

Who are you interested in?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: SRR Has 15 Rats Available 4 Adoption in SouthDakota New*

Unfortunately I don't have any means of transportation other than the city bus... gas prices and all 

I would love Cody and Teddy, I've been wanting a pair of boys lately..


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: SRR Has 15 Rats Available 4 Adoption in SouthDakota New*

Well ill have to see what we can do then. 
Teddy and Cody are very friendly playful boys!

If you are really interested in the boys go to my site and fill out a questionnaire and we can go from there. 

www.starsratrescue.com


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: SRR Has 15 Rats Available 4 Adoption in SouthDakota New*

If something could be worked out that would be incredible  I'll go fill that out right now!


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: SRR Has 15 Rats Available 4 Adoption in SouthDakota New*

Awesome ill be waiting to receive your questionnaire. 

If anyone in MN is interested feel free to contact me!!


----------

